# Misfire



## Shaun gti turbo (Mar 27, 2014)

New to posting but wondering if any1 could help . . I Hav a mk 5 gti and Hav done a k04064 conversion e.g turbo s3 injectors forge fmic hpfp internals also a Hav forge twin take mil tek turbo bak and had a map on from revolution says it's had a stage 2 s3 map ?? Got a misfire at 2200 revs wen under load . . Tryed plugs n coil pack with no joy any help wud b gud help


----------



## Shaun gti turbo (Mar 27, 2014)

Also am I posting in rite part ???


----------

